

How SimpleGeo Survived the AWS Outage - rohanjon
http://developers.simplegeo.com/blog/2011/04/26/how-simplegeo-stayed-up/

======
watchandwait
The AWS Outage is not over! Many RDS clients are still experiencing all kinds
of issues. SimpleGeo got lucky, our RDS was also not in east 1-a but we still
got creamed.

